# Property Hunting - To Rent



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks

Im now in country & doing the rounds on viewing properties, with the view to rent.

Could any of you give first hand accounts of any of the below, either you have lived there, currently live there, have friends that live there, etc. I have in the past judged properties by th front cover, then once your living there discover lots of dislikes, if you get my drift.

If you know of any good developments in the areas mentioned below, I would appreciate it if you could also flag them up. I am looking for a 2 bed apartment, fairly spacious (1600sq min) budget is 100,000 but obviously dont want to hit that

Your input is appreciated

JLT
Green Lakes
Saba Tower
Lake Terrace

The Greens
Link Towers

Marina
DEC Tower
Mag 218

Thanks 

Craig


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I live in the Greens and love it. The only problem is parking when guests come over. Also, its not the most convenient in terms of home delivery of groceries (in case you are used to that). You should probably look at the newer developments (The Views - Turia, Arno, Travo, and a couple of others; or the Golf Towers). We didn't like the small windows in some of the older buildings, and also some of the flats looked quite worn


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome to the UAE, good luck with your apt search. When you find something, and if you need appliances etc. Check out my ad in the classified section. I have all brand new appliances, and plug ins. We are going back to Canada next month.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lake Terrace I know very well, have lived there and bought there. Bonnington Hotel (only licensed place in JLT), great bar within walking distance, supermarket, dry cleaners, hairdressers etc all walking distance). Alot of Europeans living there, good temerature controlled pool.
Green Lakes - really nice apartments with wooden floors but crappy pool. 
JLT good for getting onto the SZR quickly.
Marina DEC - Horrible!!!
MAG218 - new, not sure if they are still having problems with Internet connection there. Close to shops at Marina Walk and Baristi Bar.
The Links - Emaar standard, nice apartments but 3 buildings share 1 pool! Access in and out of the Greens is good now.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Lake Terrace I know very well, have lived there and bought there. Bonnington Hotel (only licensed place in JLT), great bar within walking distance, supermarket, dry cleaners, hairdressers etc all walking distance). Alot of Europeans living there, good temerature controlled pool.
> Green Lakes - really nice apartments with wooden floors but crappy pool.
> JLT good for getting onto the SZR quickly.
> Marina DEC - Horrible!!!
> ...


Top man - Many Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

DEC Tower Horrible?? Really? I`ve lived here for almost a year, its got the best vies in the Marina, it`s cheap and its 1800sqft, pool and swimming pool. Great Indian takeaway next door too. I lived in Al Majara for a couple of years, that was nice, smallish and a fair bit pricier.

Jlt good value but not much there and you`ll need to like ramps and driving round in circles. A few friends live in the links and golf towers they like it there.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Im now in country & doing the rounds on viewing properties, with the view to rent.
> 
> ...


Viewed a nice apartment today on the Palms, Goldenmile 3, issues I have found with it so far though is you have to pay to use the swimming pool??

Anyone got any info on this area?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

One of my friends live at the Marina and I wish i lived there.. i fell in love with the area. U have everything at your doorstep (as is the case in most of these areas), a endless stream of restaurants at the marina walk and a handy metro station right there if u don’t drive.. Obviously depending on where in the maria u live.. barasti and several nice bars are across the road..


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

know some mates living in barsha area , somewhere behind Ramada chelsea ,

no complaints so far


----------

